# Maintain privacy and yet obtain information



## WhatInThe (Apr 17, 2021)

Decided to change title and remove original question out of privacy concerns ie someone uses this post and information for criminal activity. Someone searching the web might eventually come up on this post.

That being said there are pay and free sites that offer lots of information for something as basic as an email address and your name. I did notice the more private the information like someone's credit score was an additional fee on top of the basic one which is good because that's a multi step process to get that information.

While searching for information/websites I noticed there are websites that will help you find someone's net worth and/or assets. Hopefully that's just for police and lawyers.

But if one is willing pay or just provide their personal information there is information out there to be legally obtained


----------



## Lara (Apr 17, 2021)

I sure hope any tom, dick, or harry, who is out to get revenge or out to stalk a pretty girl etc, can't EVER be able to track them down through an online website from their license plate number' as you said.

I understand your frustration but why don't you just call the police and let them take care of it? Keeping the peace is what we pay them to do. Disturbing the peace is a misdemeanor ...so they can be ticketed.

For you to try to "fix the problem permanently", as you said, on your own is asking for serious retaliation where someone might get hurt.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

Yep gotta agree with Lara...I know for sure you can't track anyone's address in the UK using their registration plate number


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2021)

Can't do it here, either.


----------



## Jules (Apr 17, 2021)

An alternative to the police is the local bylaw officers, if the issue isn’t extreme or dangerous. 

Nobody in the general public should be able to track anyone by their car licence.  

Also can’t do it here.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 17, 2021)

Lara said:


> I sure hope any tom, dick, or harry, who is out to get revenge or out to stalk a pretty girl etc, can't EVER be able to track them down through an online website from their license plate number.
> 
> I understand your frustration but why don't you just call the police and let them take care of it? Keeping the peace is what we pay them to do. Disturbing the peace is a misdemeanor ...so they can be ticketed.
> 
> For you to try to "fix the problem permanently" on your own is asking for serious retaliation where someone might get hurt.


Pay services are still  there which I still might do. These are men. I just want to make sure I'm not dealing with violent felon. After a lot of searching I found at least one dui with a name which is no surprise since there is obviously drug or alcohol fueled behavior at play.

When I say permanently I want a slam dunk case that I can take to police, landlord, lawyer etc. I do not want a protracted neighbor war. I've also tried recording the noise but that's tough because a lot of recording apps don't pick up low frequencies( a sound meter/gauge does but audio play back doesnt). But the base and beat vibrate the room, you can feel it in your feet, walls and furniture in addition to volume.

All the signs of full fledged addiction are there but I'm too old for fate, time or nature to catch up to them.


----------

